
The Most Expensive Mile of Subway Track on Earth - nbmh
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/28/nyregion/new-york-subway-construction-costs.html?action=click&contentCollection=Politics&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article&pagewanted=all
======
DrScump
220+ points, 210+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16027058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16027058)

